# Perdido river?



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'll be moving near perdido river next month on muscogee rd. How is the fishing in that area of the river? Anyone on here fish the area?


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont know a ton about the area ,one of the guys at work fishes up there some not real big fish from what he talks about and you will need a small boat.Hope this may help


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

fishn4fun said:


> I'll be moving near perdido river next month on muscogee rd. How is the fishing in that area of the river? Anyone on here fish the area?


Depends. Ive seen guys with small boats, but ive seen 50hp tillers and 90 hp bass boats. Fishing is definitely better south of Muscogee but I caught the biggest bass of my life way north of there (8.26 lbs). Also depends on what you fish for. Lots of bream and bass all over. Lots of blue cat but have started seeing 4-5lb flathead up as far as Barrineau bridge. LOTS of people up that way but nice sandbars to camp on and 6 cabins as well as boat ramp also.


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

If you will be living in Florida use the new ramp there on Hwy 90.
If you will be living in Alabama use the Seminole ramp and go south from there and just pick you a lake out. Best time to fish is with the tide going out. I have no pictures but I caught 37 bream yesterday and 35 last week on Monday. Out of those 72.... 28 was keepers....God Bless and Good Luck


----------

